# to be stuck [somewhere]



## 2PieRad

שלום

כדי לתרגם 
to be stuck
במשפטים האלה, המילה "תקוע" היא המילה הנכונה?

בגלל סופת השלג, הייתי תקוע ב[מקום] כי כל הטיסות בטלו
הייתי תקוע בבית כל השבוע כי הייתי חולה
הייתי תקוע ברכבת התחתית כמעט שעה בגלל האש בתחנה
איחרתי הבוקר כי הייתי תקוע בתנועה בכביש המהיר

תודה מראש​


----------



## amikama

כן, בכל המשפטים שלך "תקוע" היא המילה המתאימה.
ואפשר גם "נתקעתי" (נתקעתי בשדה התעופה, נתקעתי בפקק וכו').


----------



## 2PieRad

תודה.נתקעתי
איך אומרים שם הפועל "להתקע."  להתָקֵעַ או להתָקַע?​


----------



## aavichai

the second one
LeHiTTaqa'


----------



## Drink

I was taught in ulpan that the שם הפועל of נפגע is lehipagea', but all the trustworthy sources say it's lehipaga'. So I wouldn't be surprised if you hear both, but the latter is more correct.


----------



## aavichai

Hi Drink

Actually you're more right than me
The correct way to say it is LeHiPPage'a
and also LeHittake'a

I wrote LeHittaqa' and that is what you hear in the street
but what you wrote is the correct way

So it is my fault and thanks for the correction


----------



## Drink

aavichai said:


> Hi Drink
> 
> Actually you're more right than me
> The correct way to say it is LeHiPPage'a
> and also LeHittake'a
> 
> I wrote LeHittaqa' and that is what you hear in the street
> but what you wrote is the correct way
> 
> So it is my fault and thanks for the correction



Maybe you misunderstood what I said, but all the trustworthy sources say you were right the first time. I can't find anything on the Academy's website, but in Tarmon and Uval's לוחות פעלים and in the Even-Shoshan Dictionary, they give only לְהִפָּגַע lehipaga'. What I was trying to say is that my ulpan teacher taught us lehipagea', so there are probably many people who think that that is correct even though it's not.


----------



## aavichai

Hi Drink
I just checked th hebrew academy site
and it says that both ways are right

I also check the bible and this form (Niphal imperfect) are tented both ways

So actually both ways are right
and if so
it is better to use today LeHittaqa' because most people use that


----------



## Drink

Can you link to what you found on the Academy's site? I couldn't find where it talks about this.


----------



## aavichai

Sure
3.2 הפועל בשורשים בעלי עיצורים גרוניים  |  האקדמיה ללשון העברית


----------



## 2PieRad

Interesting. 

So both are correct, but I'd probably hear להתָקַע more frequently. Just to confirm, I'd also hear להפָגַע more frequently, right?


----------



## Drink

Erebos12345 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> So both are correct, but I'd probably hear להתָקַע more frequently. Just to confirm, I'd also hear להפָגַע more frequently, right?



Yes. Also note that these are usually spelled with a yud: להיתקע, להיפגע, להיפתח, להיגמר, etc.


----------



## 2PieRad

Thanks


----------

